

I Was Interview by CBC Radio Today (2009) - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/mdc/books/vancouver-diaries/wiretap-interview.html

======
MichaelCrawford
My interview by Jonathan Goldstein for "Wiretap" was the second of my two CBC
interviews, I also appeared in 2004.

I was interviewed by Rick Sanchez for CNN in 2010 when Andrew Joseph Stack III
burned down his own home then crashed his airplane into the Austin, Texas IRS
building, to draw attention to Internal Revenue Service Section 1706 - I got a
call from a CNN producer about twenty minutes later because she found my own
essay about 1706 in a web search.

I have an article about that as well that I'll submit real soon now.

